
Apple’s App Store sets record: takes in $1.22B in a week - me551ah
https://www.cultofmac.com/598846/apples-app-store-sets-record-takes-in-1-22-billion-in-a-week/
======
mromanuk
Would be possible that Apple will focus on growing software and services,
instead of pursuing iPhone sales?

~~~
konschubert
I hope they do that instead of adding planned obsolescence.

